# My new BX-2670



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's not technically a garden tractor, so I'm not in the garden tractor thread. It's official label is Sub Compact Utility Tractor. So this would appear to be the correct category. 

This is the first non-red tractor I've had in my garage in many, many years. I've only blown snow a couple of times, but so far so good. Next summer will see a 60" mower deck under it for yard duty.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Very nice rig !!!!!


----------

